# Boulder, Colorado Shovel Help Needed



## ThePeoplesPlow (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey guys,
As the title suggests I need a guy to man a shovel this winter in Boulder, CO.
Must have personal transportation (does NOT have to be a plow truck)
Compensation: $12/hr + 53cents/mile driven
Bonus: Perfect attendance + no callbacks bonus (reward to be determined)


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PM Buff.....


----------



## ThePeoplesPlow (Jan 12, 2016)

1olddogtwo;2093777 said:


> PM Buff.....


What is that and how do I do it?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ThePeoplesPlow;2093781 said:


> What is that and how do I do it?


PM means Private Message, you need aboot 20or25 post to have the ability to "PM"

You may want to post a link to your thread on the Colorado Weather Thread 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84803&page=493 
to get more visibility.

So aboot how many guys/hours per storm and where in Boulder?
BTW $12.00 an hour is not going to get you quality or reliable help, you're offering a bonus but it probably won't entice guys enough to sign on.


----------



## ThePeoplesPlow (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks Buff. Short for Buffalo?
This is a great community. I've got five residential units that need snow removal and can be done with a shovel. Just need one guy for about 5 hours a storm at the moment. This number will go up.
Is there a payment structure you would recommend?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

His last name is Bill


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ThePeoplesPlow;2093968 said:


> Thanks Buff. Short for Buffalo?
> This is a great community. I've got five residential units that need snow removal and can be done with a shovel. Just need one guy for about 5 hours a storm at the moment. This number will go up.
> Is there a payment structure you would recommend?


Not Buffalo, Big Ugly Fat Fornicator....... I'm 6'8" and go 290#........

I sub out shoveling, pay by the job using tiered rates based on accumulation and I supply Ice Melt. 
Last Fridays storm my guy billed me $95.00 and it took him about 3.5hrs. May sounds expensive but there's no employee BS (taxes, W/C, etc), he's reliable and does a good job.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2093980 said:


> His last name is Bill


:laughing:

No snow blowing, just shoveling for 5 hrs? I doubt you'll get any takers. Maybe go with a set amount for all the work...like $120 per time they do it. And buy a snow blower for them if possible.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm thinking back a few years when Denver and the Front Range got dumped on.........somewhere in the neighborhood of 5' in one storm and 4' the next.....I think. 

I've been reading your business plan on the CO thread and didn't have time to post this. 

What happens when that happens again, and I believe you were charging the customer a flat rate?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Accumulation data by month from NOAA, as you'll see it's all over the place.
http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/boulder/bouldersnow.html


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would not get out of bed for less than 25 hr if it is only 3-5 hrs and use my own equipment


----------

